# Golden Lady..



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I sooo wish we lived in a bigger house! I dont even know why I looked, but she is a real cutie.. 

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10211628

This guy is in the same place and is cute too..

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10183466

Sorry :curtain:


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They are beauties....


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Our frined is looking for a dog, so I sent him the link. :crossfing


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I can't take all these heart breakers...


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

And there are far too many of them..


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

they are so sweet, just the word "stray" makes me angry...


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Those 2 are beauties hope they get a HOME soon


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those are some handsome boys and I hope a new home is found for them soon. Has any rescues been contacted?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Carol you will have a dog in no time for Bama to play with. How about the sweet skin problems girl?


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I havent contacted any. I told a friend about the female, but I dont know 100% if he wants a dog right now or not. I know he was seriousely thinking about it. I called the shelter and there is no time limit on them and she said they probably will not be euthenized.


----------

